# Commerciial vs Homemade



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Since I've been part of this wonderful SM family :heart: I've seen much about different commercially prepared dog foods, but I haven't seen anything about home cooked. Is there any one out there that wants to admit they cook for their fur baby, and tell us what and how much of the ingredients they use? Or is there anyone that makes their own doggy treats? Just wondering...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I home cook using a customized recipe prepared by a nutritionist. There are several threads about home cooking in the archives.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I feed "Solid Gold" Hudechen Flocken Puppy food. :huh: Is that a good brand for maltese puppies :huh: ???? I read on a previous forum that it was good for the coat


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I cook for Sparkey. recently I added a little dog food as well. I talked to a nutritionist about my cooking and use a spreadsheet and scale. I have used lots of supplements and stuff for bad tummy issues. for treat I make Turkey jerky and that's about it. no other treats. sometimes we give him a little piece of carrot. if I give him anything else then we will both be sick for days. :smscare2:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I cook one meal a day for Hunter. I follow a recipie that my vet approved (it was made by a vet). For the other meal Hunter gets NB kibble. I don't give suppliments (though we are looking at a joint suppliment for him now) and I buy mostly commercial organic, natural treats that have only the most essential ingrediants. He also walks 1 mile at least every two days; in the summer its every day.

I also take Hunter to the vet every month just to get weighed (no charge) to ensure that we are maintaining weight.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 11 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724248


> I cook one meal a day for Hunter. I follow a recipie that my vet approved (it was made by a vet). For the other meal Hunter gets NB kibble. I don't give suppliments (though we are looking at a joint suppliment for him now) and I buy mostly commercial organic, natural treats that have only the most essential ingrediants. He also walks 1 mile at least every two days; in the summer its every day.
> 
> I also take Hunter to the vet every month just to get weighed (no charge) to ensure that we are maintaining weight.[/B]


If homecooking makes up more than 20% of his diet, you need to supplement. No offense to vets, but they only get a couple of hours of classes on nutrition in school. You really need to consult a nutritionist or find a recipe prepared by a nutritionist that has the proper supplements to add.

It's more than just maintaining a good weight. Dogs have a much higher calcium requirement than we do and the calcium to phosphorus ratio has to be right or the dog can have cardiac, skeletal and/or neurological problems down the line. Dogs on a homecooked diet should get complete bloodwork done after the first six months and then annually after that to make sure their nutritional needs are being met.

Please read this:

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds like we should be giving our dogs lots of raw bones. What kind?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 11 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724283


> Sounds like we should be giving our dogs lots of raw bones. What kind?[/B]



I would never give Lady bones, raw or cooked. She is on a homecooked diet now because of all her health issues and her recipe calls for steamed bone meal.

You can use eggshells, too.

"You can make your own calcium from egg shells and avoid any contamination. Buy organic eggs and after using the eggs rinse the egg shells thoroughly and put them aside in an open container. When you have gathered enough egg shells, put them in the oven at 350 for 20 minutes. Then when cooled, crush them and put them in a coffee grinder, or a fine grinder, until they are like powder.

EGG SHELLS DOSAGE: once a day

10 to 50 lbs 1/8 tsp.
50 to 75 lbs 1/4 tsp.
75 to 100 lbs 1/2 tsp.
100 lbs + 3/4 tsp."

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...upplements.html


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 11 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724275


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 11 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724248





> I cook one meal a day for Hunter. I follow a recipie that my vet approved (it was made by a vet). For the other meal Hunter gets NB kibble. I don't give suppliments (though we are looking at a joint suppliment for him now) and I buy mostly commercial organic, natural treats that have only the most essential ingrediants. He also walks 1 mile at least every two days; in the summer its every day.
> 
> I also take Hunter to the vet every month just to get weighed (no charge) to ensure that we are maintaining weight.[/B]


If homecooking makes up more than 20% of his diet, you need to supplement. No offense to vets, but they only get a couple of hours of classes on nutrition in school. You really need to consult a nutritionist or find a recipe prepared by a nutritionist that has the proper supplements to add.

It's more than just maintaining a good weight. Dogs have a much higher calcium requirement than we do and the calcium to phosphorus ratio has to be right or the dog can have cardiac, skeletal and/or neurological problems down the line. Dogs on a homecooked diet should get complete bloodwork done after the first six months and then annually after that to make sure their nutritional needs are being met.

Please read this:

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]



Marj, I doubt that your statement about veterinarians having only two hours of nutrition instruction is true. I would believe two "credit" hours. I just checked a few of the top 10 veterinary school's curriculums and they all required the students to take a nutrition class. 

I took a college level HUMAN nutrition class. It was three "credit" hours long. That meant we had three hours of classroom instruction per week FOR THE ENTIRE SEMESTER. With the assigned homework which included reading, we covered an entire nutrition book during the semester. It was one of the hardest, most intense classes I took in college. (I graduated with a Bachelor of Science degree.)



Joy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Feb 11 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724407


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 11 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724275





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 11 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724248





> I cook one meal a day for Hunter. I follow a recipie that my vet approved (it was made by a vet). For the other meal Hunter gets NB kibble. I don't give suppliments (though we are looking at a joint suppliment for him now) and I buy mostly commercial organic, natural treats that have only the most essential ingrediants. He also walks 1 mile at least every two days; in the summer its every day.
> 
> I also take Hunter to the vet every month just to get weighed (no charge) to ensure that we are maintaining weight.[/B]


If homecooking makes up more than 20% of his diet, you need to supplement. No offense to vets, but they only get a couple of hours of classes on nutrition in school. You really need to consult a nutritionist or find a recipe prepared by a nutritionist that has the proper supplements to add.

It's more than just maintaining a good weight. Dogs have a much higher calcium requirement than we do and the calcium to phosphorus ratio has to be right or the dog can have cardiac, skeletal and/or neurological problems down the line. Dogs on a homecooked diet should get complete bloodwork done after the first six months and then annually after that to make sure their nutritional needs are being met.

Please read this:

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]



Marj, I doubt that your statement about veterinarians having only two hours of nutrition instruction is true. I would believe two "credit" hours. I just checked a few of the top 10 veterinary school's curriculums and they all required the students to take a nutrition class.

I took a college level HUMAN nutrition class. It was three "credit" hours long. That meant we had three hours of classroom instruction per week FOR THE ENTIRE SEMESTER. With the assigned homework which included reading, we covered an entire nutrition book during the semester. It was one of the hardest, most intense classes I took in college. (I graduated with a Bachelor of Science degree.)



Joy



Joy
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry......typo! Of course I meant credit hours! You can tell it's been a few years since I've been in college!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have checked with my vet. Hunter gets a tums with calcium which does double for him (helps with his digestion and gives him extra calcium). I asked my vet about the calcium issue and as he has never shown a deficiency (we do blood every six months because of his heart medication - blood work is so expensive!) we plan to continue with our plan until his medical needs change or blood work indicates that a change is needed. He also gets yogurt twice a week and dental treats that have calcium added. 

I agree that it is very important to talk to your vet when you are home feeding - they can help make sure that your loved one is getting what they need. Too much of certain vitamins and minerals (like calcium) can cause harm to your pet so I can't stress enough that you need to talk to your vet or their nutritionist and come up with a plan that works for your animal's needs.


----------

